# Diplomar-te, vai te servir para encontrar trabalho



## Nino83

Olá. 

Pode-se utilizar o verbo "servir" para dizer que alguma coisa é útil para alguém? 

Exemplo: 
Diplomar-te *vai te servir (servir-te-á)* para encontrar trabalho. 
*Vai te servir (servir-te-á)* diplomar-te para encontrar trabalho. 

Obrigado


----------



## mausim

Certamente, Nino83, é muito usado neste sentido. Talvez seja mesmo a maior aplicabilidade deste verbo.


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, mausim, cumprimentos.


----------



## anaczz

Caso a construção seja destinada a Portugal deverá ser
Vai-te servir


----------



## mausim

anaczz tem razão.

Precisamos sempre pensar em onde iremos aplicar os verbos. Na informalidade ou sob a norma culta?

Se for sob a norma culta, precisaríamos melhorar as frases.


----------



## Carfer

mausim said:


> anaczz tem razão.
> 
> Precisamos sempre pensar em onde iremos aplicar os verbos. Na informalidade ou sob a norma culta?



Certo mas, como a anaczz se referia à norma portuguesa, que não fique a ideia de que esta é a norma culta.


----------



## xiskxisk

Diplomares-te vai-te servir para encontrar(es) um emprego.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Diplomar*es*-te vai-te servir para...



Você está certo que utilizaria o infinitivo pessoal no primero verbo, mesmo em situações informais? 
Recordo-me que no livro de Celso e Cunha há escrito que quando o infinitivo for o sujeto da proposição (neste caso o verbo "diplomar-se" é o sujeto da proposição, porque o verbo "servir" introduz uma oração subordinada substantiva subjetiva) este é, de costume, impessoal. 
Depois, visto que já há o pronome "te" (quer em "diplomar" quer em "servir"), não é um pouco redondante a utilização do infinitivo pessoal?


----------



## Vanda

Assim, sem parar para pensar e sem consultar a gramática, eu usaria sem medo: 
Diplomar-te *vai servir * para encontrar trabalho. (estando implícito que o diploma vai servir a quem se diploma.) Se é abonado ou não, precisaria de dar uma grande futucada na gramática.)


----------



## xiskxisk

Não percebi nada. 

Apenas mudei para uma forma que me soa melhor, informalmente. Não me soa bem "diplomar-te" porque normalmente diplomar é algo que as pessoas fazem a si próprias e não algo que lhes fazem a elas.

Repara:
Contar-te o que sei não te vai servir de nada. (eu conto)
Contares-me o que sabes não te vai servir de nada. (tu contas)

Quanto à redundância do te, podes tirar o do 'vai-te servir' já que é subentendido que é à própria pessoa que serve.

De qualquer das formas digo isto apenas baseado na intuição, aguardo pela explicação de algum entendido.


----------



## Vanda

Xis, veja o que diz o dicionário:
diplomar: 
Receber diploma, concluir curso (de), formar-se (em) [int. : Depois de muito esforço, conseguiu *diplomar-se*.] [tr. + em : *A filha dela diplomou-se* em medicina.]
Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/diplomar#ixzz3Ave3i6qq
​


----------



## Alentugano

O problema é que "Diplomar-te" é como se a gente dissesse "Diplomar você", isto é, não é você quem está se diplomando mas alguém está te diplomando. Para fazer sentido em português padrão, teríamos de acrescentar a terminação da segunda pessoa, ficando Diplomares-te / Te diplomares. Agora, se fosse "Se diplomar/Diplomar-se" já estaria correto. 
A meu ver, estas são algumas possibilidades, sendo que as duas últimas funcionariam melhor (creio eu) no Brasil:
"Diplomar-se vai servir para (você) encontrar trabalho."
"Diplomares-te vai servir para encontrares trabalho."
"Se diplomar vai te servir para encontrar trabalho"
"Se diplomar vai servir para você encontar trabalho."


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Não me soa bem "diplomar-te" porque normalmente diplomar é algo que as pessoas fazem a si próprias e não algo que lhes fazem a elas.



Perdoe, mas "diplomar" é transitivo (eu diplomo alguém). 
Pode ser que isso seja um dos muitos casos em que em português se omitem os pronomes átonos mas me parece que os dois verbos (diplomar e diplomar-se) são diferentes. 



xiskxisk said:


> Repara:
> Contar-te o que sei não te vai servir de nada. (eu conto)
> Contares-me o que sabes não te vai servir de nada. (tu contas)



Sim, mas o verbo "diplomar-se" é reflexivo, portanto "diplomares-te" me soa muito ridondante. 



xiskxisk said:


> Quanto à redundância do te, podes tirar o do 'vai-te servir' já que é subentendido que é à própria pessoa que serve.



Faço um exemplo. 

Convém ires agora --> não é ridondante 
Convém-te ir agora --> não é ridondate 
Convém-te ires agora --> este parece-me ridondante


----------



## Alentugano

Nino83 said:


> Olá.
> 
> Pode-se utilizar o verbo "servir" para dizer que alguma coisa é útil para alguém?
> 
> Exemplo:
> Diplomar-te *vai te servir (servir-te-á)* para encontrar trabalho.
> *Vai te servir (servir-te-á)* diplomar-te para encontrar trabalho.
> 
> Obrigado


Nino, a frase com "Diplomar-te" não está errada. A questão é o que você quer dizer, qual o sentido que quer dar à frase. A frase, tal como você escreveu, leva-nos a pensar que alguém está a dizer à outra pessoa algo como "(o facto de eu) te diplomar vai-te servir/vai-te ajudar a encontrar trabalho", como se fosse um professor ou reperesentante de uma escola/universidade a falar para um aluno. 
Por outro lado, se você escrever "Diplomares-te", aí sim, já tem implícito algo como "(o facto de tu) te diplomares vai-te ajudar a encontrar trabalho." Não sei se consegui ser claro, espero que sim.


----------



## Vanda

Só reforçando. Além do verbete do Aulete, o Michaellis traz:
*diplomar *
di.plo.mar 
(_*diploma+ar*_2) _*vtd*_ *1* Conferir diploma a. 
_*verbo pronominal*_ *2* Graduar-se em estabelecimento de ensino, obter diploma: _*Fez todo o curso, mas não se diplomou. Ambos se diplomaram em Medicina. Depois de velho diplomou-se médico*_.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Nino, a frase com "Diplomar-te" não está errada. A questão é o que você quer dizer, qual o sentido que quer dar à frase. A frase, tal como você escreveu, leva-nos a pensar que alguém está a dizer à outra pessoa algo como "(o facto de eu) te diplomar vai-te servir/vai-te ajudar a encontrar trabalho", como se fosse um professor ou reperesentante de uma escola/universidade a falar para um aluno.
> Por outro lado, se você escrever "Diplomares-te", aí sim, já tem implícito algo como "(o facto de tu) te diplomares vai-te ajudar a encontrar trabalho." Não sei se consegui ser claro, espero que sim.



Concordo que '_diplomares-te_' torna o sentido mais claro (o de '_obteres um diploma_'), mas também não estou a ver que '_diplomar-te_' signifique sem mais '_eu diplomar-te a ti_' até porque essa não é a forma habitual de dizer, que penso que será _'dar-te um diploma_' ou algo semelhante. Creio que a maioria das pessoas entenderia a frase no sentido reflexivo mesmo com o verbo na forma impessoal. Ainda que se admita que a forma com o infinitivo impessoal é ambígua, essa ambiguidade é notoriamente menor, diria mesmo praticamente inexistente, se, usando na mesma um infinitivo impessoal, usarmos '_formar_' em vez de '_diplomar_': _'Formar-te vai te servir para encontrar trabalho'. _Quer-me parecer, portanto, que a ambiguidade não reside tanto na forma do infinitivo, pessoal ou impessoal, mas no próprio verbo _'diplomar'._


----------



## Nino83

Alentugano said:


> A frase, tal como você escreveu, leva-nos a pensar que alguém está a dizer à outra pessoa algo como "(o facto de eu) te diplomar vai-te servir/vai-te ajudar a encontrar trabalho", como se fosse um professor ou reperesentante de uma escola/universidade a falar para um aluno.



Olá, Antelugano. 
Isso acontece em geral com todos os verbos reflexivos? 

É importante levantar-te cedo, amanhã. (sou eu que levanto você?) 
É importante levantares-te cedo, amanhã. (é você que se levanta?) 



Vanda said:


> Assim, sem parar para pensar e sem consultar a gramática, eu usaria sem medo:
> Diplomar-te *vai servir *para encontrar trabalho.



Olá, Vanda. 
Se o sujeto fosse "nós" (em lugar de "tu"), como você escreveria a frase? 

Diplomarmo-nos vai servir para encontrar trabalho. 
Diplomar-nos vai servir para encontrar trabalho. 

E se o sujeto fosse "vocês"? 

EDIT:



Carfer said:


> Concordo que '_diplomares-te_' torna o sentido mais claro (o de '_obteres um diploma_'), mas também não estou a ver que '_diplomar-te_' signifique sem mais '_eu diplomar-te a ti_' até porque essa não é a forma habitual de dizer, que penso que será _'dar-te um diploma_' ou algo semelhante. Creio que a maioria das pessoas entenderia a frase no sentido reflexivo mesmo com o verbo na forma impessoal.  _'Formar-te vai te servir para encontrar trabalho'. _Quer-me parecer, portanto, que a ambiguidade não reside tanto na forma do infinitivo, pessoal ou impessoal, mas no próprio verbo _'diplomar'._



Olá, Carfer. 
Portanto não é necessário utilizar o infinitivo pessoal com todos os verbos reflexivos? Como você escreveria a frase com o verbo "levantar"? 

É importante levantar-te cedo, amanhã. 
É importante levantares-te cedo, amanhã.


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Portanto não é necessário utilizar o infinitivo pessoal com todos os verbos reflexivos? Como você escreveria a frase com o verbo "levantar"?
> 
> É importante levantar-te cedo, amanhã.
> É importante levantares-te cedo, amanhã.



Escreveria '_levantares-te cedo_', que é mais claro e comum, mas acredite que há muito quem use a outra e não é por isso que a compreensão da frase fica afectada. É óbvio que ninguém pensa que alguém me vem levantar (a mim).


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> É óbvio que ninguém pensa que alguém me vem levantar (a mim).



Obrigado. Portanto é uma questão de estilo.


----------



## xiskxisk

Vanda said:


> Xis, veja o que diz o dicionário:
> diplomar:
> Receber diploma, concluir curso (de), formar-se (em) [int. : Depois de muito esforço, conseguiu *diplomar-se*.] [tr. + em : *A filha dela diplomou-se* em medicina.]
> Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/diplomar#ixzz3Ave3i6qq
> ​


É perfeitamente possível, só me pareceu que não era esse o sentido que se queria na frase.

Vejamos a conjugação:
Eu diplomar
Tu diplomares
Ele diplomar
Nós diplomarmos
Eles diplomarem

Podemos escrever a frase sem omitir o pronome:
Eu diplomar-te vai servir para encontrares trabalho.
Ele diplomar-te vai servir para encontrares trabalho.

Mas penso que na realidade o pretendido é:
Tu diplomares-te vai servir para encontrares trabalho.



Nino83 said:


> Perdoe, mas "diplomar" é transitivo (eu diplomo alguém).
> Pode ser que isso seja um dos muitos casos em que em português se omitem os pronomes átonos mas me parece que os dois verbos (diplomar e diplomar-se) são diferentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, mas o verbo "diplomar-se" é reflexivo, portanto "diplomares-te" me soa muito ridondante.
> 
> 
> 
> Faço um exemplo.
> 
> Convém ires agora --> não é ridondante
> Convém-te ir agora --> não é ridondate
> Convém-te ires agora --> este parece-me ridondante


Eu acho que isso aplica-se é ao encontrar e não ao diplomar.

Vai-te ser útil para encontrar emprego. Não redundante.
Vai-te ser útil para encontrares emprego. Redundante.

Vejamos um exemplo com outro verbo:
Despedir-te vai causar muitos problemas à empresa. (Sou eu ou alguém que te despede)
Despedires-te vai causar muitos problemas à empresa. (És tu próprio te despedes)



Nino83 said:


> Olá, Antelugano.
> Isso acontece em geral com todos os verbos reflexivos?
> 
> É importante levantar-te cedo, amanhã. (sou eu que levanto você?)
> É importante levantares-te cedo, amanhã. (é você que se levanta?)


É essa a interpretação que faria. A não ser:

- É importante levantar cedo amanhã.

Neste caso não está explícito quem é que levanta quem.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> É essa a interpretação que faria.



Parece que não há concordância sobre este assunto. 
Segundo Carfer e Vanda não há ambiguidade (é sempre ele mesmo que se levanta), segundo você e Alentugano há dois sentidos diferentes (com e sem infinitivo pessoal). 

Sem alongar(em) a discussão, se bem entendi, em Portugal se prefere usar o infinitivo pessoal e em Brasil aquele impessoal, nestes casos (verbos reflexivos).


----------



## Alentugano

Na fala concordo que a ambiguidade possa ser reduzida ou inexistente mas, na escrita, "Levantar-te cedo" e "Levantares-te cedo" não é a mesma coisa, ao menos para mim... tal como "Diplomar-te" não é o mesmo que "Diplomares-te"..


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu acho que pode haver dois sentidos diferentes, e o contexto é que indica como é; mas acho que vendo só a frase assim, tal como está, a minha tendência será à partida para considerar que é 'ele' que se levanta ou diploma. É só o meu exemplo, várias leituras são naturalmente válidas aqui. 



Nino83 said:


> Sem alongar(em) a discussão, se bem entendi, em Portugal se prefere usar o infinitivo pessoal e em Brasil aquele impessoal, nestes casos (verbos reflexivos).



Não sei se é possível fazer essa generalização (e talvez até seja); ou se será antes manifestação daquela tendência, natural em quem estuda uma língua, para procurar fixar tudo em regras (aparentemente) fiáveis e seguras.  Isto para dizer que este tipo de construção é realmente aberto e flexível, na minha opinião.

(Já agora, dizer que  não é completamente descabido escrever 'Sem alongarem a discussão...', mas o que é comum é optar entre 'alongar' e 'alongarmos' - ou, como é muito natural também, 'sem querer alongar...').


----------



## anaczz

Nino83 said:


> Parece que não há concordância sobre este assunto.
> Segundo Carfer e Vanda não há ambiguidade (é sempre ele mesmo que se levanta), segundo você e Alentugano há dois sentidos diferentes (com e sem infinitivo pessoal).
> Sem alongar(em) a discussão, se bem entendi, em Portugal se prefere usar o infinitivo pessoal e em Brasil aquele impessoal, nestes casos (verbos reflexivos).



Além disso, essa dúvida raramente surgiria no Brasil, uma vez que usamos, na maioria dos casos, o tratamento "você" (embora os infinitivos pessoal e impessoal sejam idênticos, os pronomes aplicados seriam diferentes)
diplomar-se
diplomá-lo
diplomarem-no

levantar-se
levantá-lo
levantarem-no


----------



## Nino83

anaczz said:


> Além disso, essa dúvida raramente surgiria no Brasil, uma vez que usamos, na maioria dos casos, o tratamento "você", de modo que é impossível distinguir se a escolha é pelo infinitivo pessoal ou pelo impessoal



Olá, Ana. 
Por isso tinha perguntado a Vanda como ela a escreveria se o sujeto fosse "nós" ou "vocês/eles". 
Você como a diria/escreveria?


----------



## anaczz

Usaria a forma reflexiva, se tivesse que usar essa construção.
Diplomarmo-nos/Diplomarem-se
(na verdade, o normal seria dizer algo como "O/Um diploma vai servir para encontrarmos/vocês encontrarem trabalho.)


----------



## Nino83

Portanto, sempre o infinitivo pessoal. 

Obrigado


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Alentugano said:


> [...] A meu ver, estas são algumas possibilidades, sendo que as duas últimas funcionariam melhor (creio eu) no Brasil:
> "Diplomar-se vai servir para (você) encontrar trabalho."
> "Diplomares-te vai servir para encontrares trabalho."
> "Se diplomar vai te servir para encontrar trabalho"
> "Se diplomar vai servir para você encontar trabalho."


Não! As duas últimas últimas -- pelo menos aos meus ouvidos brasileiros -- soam horríveis! Dentro de mais alguns anos, 50 anos talvez, deixarão os falantes brasileiros de começar suas frases com pronome oblíquo. Claro, isso ocorrerá em etapas. Numa primeira fase, o governo incentivará a defasada frequência escolar; depois distribuirá[1], até mesmo entre a população carente, farto material de leitura e compêndios gramaticais de fácil compreensão. _Ipso facto_, deverá o povo expressar-se melhor, enriquecer-se culturalmente e -- espera este brasileiro com orgulho -- cometer menos crimes. Ou nenhum.

Sem fugir ao propósito do fio, sugiro "O diploma servir-lhe(te)-á para encontrar(es) trabalho" ou "... vai servir-lhe(te) para encontrar(es) trabalho". 

----------------------
[1] Melhor que gastar dinheiro com viagens caras ao exterior, com combustível para limusines, com mordomias ou regalias, afora os desvios de verba.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Não! As duas últimas últimas -- pelo menos aos meus ouvidos brasileiros -- soam horríveis! Dentro de mais alguns anos, 50 anos talvez, deixarão os falantes brasileiros de começar suas frases com pronome oblíquo. Claro, isso ocorrerá em etapas. Numa primeira fase, o governo incentivará a defasada frequência escolar; depois distribuirá[1], até mesmo entre a população carente, farto material de leitura e compêndios gramaticais de fácil compreensão. _Ipso facto_, deverá o povo expressar-se melhor, enriquecer-se culturalmente e -- espera este brasileiro com orgulho -- cometer menos crimes. Ou nenhum.
> 
> Sem fugir ao propósito do fio, sugiro "O diploma servir-lhe(te)-á para encontrar(es) trabalho" ou "... vai servir-lhe(te) para encontrar(es) trabalho".
> 
> ----------------------
> [1] Melhor que gastar dinheiro com viagens caras ao exterior, com combustível para limusines, com mordomias ou regalias, afora os desvios de verba.


ME desculpe, Márcio, mas atribuir o início de frases com pronome átono à falta de educação do brasileiro comum não beira, mas pisa com os dois pés no absurdo.
É interessante lembrar (ou informar, melhor) que sempre se iniciaram frases com pronomes átonos em galego, em português medieval e talvez até pelo início do português moderno em Portugal. (latim clássico > latim vulgar > proto-românico > galego > português) A razão pela qual hoje no português europeu é tida a ênclise como norma, é mormente fonética. Ao deixarem os portugueses de pronunciar [mi, ti, si. nuʃ, vuʃ, si] (me, te, se, nos, vos, se) para pronunciar [mə, tə, sə, nuʃ, vuʃ, sə], essas sequências tornaram-se bastante átonas, de modo que não têm mais "força" fonética, não são audíveis o suficiente e não se sustentam para que se iniciem frases com elas. Com a mudança fonética, os portugueses passaram a amparar os átonos com uma palavra tônica, de modo que 'se diplomar' não funciona, mas 'diplomar-se' sim. Se a mudança fonética não tivesse ocorrido, provavelmente eles ainda hoje utilizariam a próclise como nós. Aliás, embora as gramáticas, mesmo as europeias, digam que a posição normal do pronome é a ênclise, não é verdade. Em poucos casos não há elementos que peçam ou exijam a próclise. (você pode pesquisar no fórum sobre isso, há contéudo à beça). Há apenas dois ou três casos em que a norma européia tem a ênclise como de rigor, todos os outros são casos em que a próclise ou é recomendada, ou compulsória. Início de frase? Ênclise. Tempos verbais simples? Ênclise. Infinitivo + o, a, os, as? Ênclise (preferencialmente). Todos os outros casos é de rigor a próclise ou a mesóclise. Quem é mais comum? Faça as contas.
Nós, como pronunciamos os átonos de maneira semi-tônica (pelo menos por ora), [mi, tʃi/ti, si, nuʃ/nus, vuʃ/vus, si] podemos normalmente iniciar frases com essas sequências, pois são suficientemente audíveis por si só. E não para por aí: o português do Brasil é arcaizante em relação àquele europeu. Toda língua ao desembarcar num novo país arcaíza-se, de modo que o português europeu é uns trezentos anos mais foneticamente "evoluído" que o nosso. Nós só falamos da maneira como fomos ensinados (pelos portugueses) e por razões fonéticas a pronúncia proclítica nos é confortável, por isso não acho que isso vá mudar tão cedo e, sinceramente, a leitura de gramáticas não será jamais a responsável por uma eventual mudança dessas.
Nós pronunciamos 'bobo' como 'bôbu' porque já pelo século XIV o 'o' final átono era pronunciado como 'u'. Pronunciamos 'mi' (me) porque era assim que os lusitanos pronunciavam nesse mesmo século. Porém, aqui 'bem' e 'mãe' não rimam porque essa mudança só aconteceu por lá no século XVII, quando a influência oral europeia já era insignificante. Pelo mesmo modo usa-se (e bem) o gerúndio por aqui: eles só deixaram de utilizá-lo há dez minutos (no início do século XX) e como hoje têm influência zero, não nos afetam. (mas um dia, quem sabe).

P.S. sim, mesmo no português medieval os portugueses já apresentavam algumas tendências enclíticas, mas veja que na maior parte dos casos o português tem usos exclusivos da ênclise que nem o italiano nem o espanhol compartilham conosco.



Marcio_Osorio said:


> Sem fugir ao propósito do fio, sugiro "O diploma servir-lhe(te)-á para encontrar(es) trabalho" ou "... vai servir-lhe(te) para encontrar(es) trabalho".


Há ainda uma terceira opção: vai-te/vai-lhe servir
Sim, pode-se meter o pronome enclítico ao auxiliar. É comuníssimo em Portugal. Nós normalmente escreveríamos 'vai te'/ vai lhe servir', mas pronunciamos igualmente. Aglutina-se o elemento átono a um tônico, é uma tendência universal do português.
[pt-PT] 'vajt sər'viɾ (vai-te servir)
[pt-BR] 'vajt ser'viʁ (vai te servir)


----------

